# GTX 750 ti for gaming



## SatanLucifer (Mar 11, 2015)

Is the GTX 750 ti good for gaming at a resolution of 1366*768.
My specs-
i5 4440
Kingston 8 GB DDR3 RAM 1600MHZ


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah it is but its at the end of its life cycle. 950/950 Ti may launch in a month or two. I'd suggest to either wait for it or buy GTX 960 following a monitor upgrade next.

What PSU do you have?


----------



## mitraark (Mar 17, 2015)

950 ti pricing to be in the same price bracket ?


----------

